# Specialty & AP pistol ammo



## Shotptrdj (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm new to this forum (posted a few times last year), and I've recently joined a bunch of forums in my effort to reach out to anyone who is interested in what I am interested in: special-purpose gadgety pistol ammo. The weird stuff with odd tips; exploders, multiball, darts, cutters, slicer, dicers, expanders, plastics & teflon. I have an extensive history in collecting & researching and a large collection. I'm with the International Ammunition Association (IAA), and I have written a book on the topic of pistol-caliber armor piercing ammo which is my main point of collecting. Below are pics of the stuff I collect; a reference sheet I made for pistol-caliber AP ammo, a box of mixed caliber specialty ammo, and a box of 9mm specialty ammo. Please ask questions or let me know if you are interested in collecting this stuff as well.




























KTW Teflon, American Ballistics, National Cartridge, Alia armor piercing, Omnishock, Geco Metal piercing, Remingotn Hi-way master, Peters Highway patrol, SIB armor piercing, Arcane 9mm, VBR ammo, SCMITR, GEA Cyclone, 7.62x25 API, ALPHA 9mm, CBAP 9mm, ANSB, Libra Snail, M39/B, 6.5x25 CBJ, PPS MSC, 224 VOB, 223 timbs, Magsafe, Beehive, armscor strike 3, equalloy, hydrashok, village metalworks safe stop, multiball, kawser pingrabber, kawser pin grabber, velet exploder, velex exploder, FXlabs, D&D omega star, Thunderzap, BBM hardcap, cobra gun HSA, Hirtenberger EMB, DAG Action-3, simunition, Aguila IQ, Triton quick shok, Hi Vel Hypersonic, Mesko Hornet, Mesko Mosquito, Mesko Wasp, XM261, KTW 22 pokey, etc...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

THAT is quite a collection! Colorful, too!

Some of that stuff LOOKS rather wicked; I wonder how many of them lived up to their fierce appearance. As a 20-something military guy and firearms enthusiast in the 1980s, I bought a lot of strange/weird ammo whenever and wherever I found it, but most of it ended up in a berm or a riverbank somewhere (dark, thick river mud being my gunny group's favorite test medium). We'd have contests to see who could blow the biggest hole in the mud with Glasers or other super-duper rounds. The 180 grain conventional JHP from a long-barreled .44 magnum was usually the winner. Occasionally we'd have to pick wads of mud and vegetation out of our hair. Lotsa fun! :mrgreen:

I did run across some old flat-tip Glaser Safety Slugs in various calibers a while back, when I was cleaning out some old ammo storage cans. This style worked fine in revolvers, but didn't feed/chamber very well in the less-sophisticated autoloading pistols of those bygone days. Left to right: Glasers in .32 ACP (newer style), 9mm, .38 Special (newer style "silver"), .44 Special, .44 Magnum.


----------



## Shotptrdj (Sep 16, 2010)

*Glaser ammo*

Thanks Dj Niner. Nice 2nd gen. Glasers you have there. The flat point types are getting harder & harder to find these days. The first gen. Glasers actually had little pieces of rubber-like eraser tips shoved in the tip. There were red, blue, and a rare white version. Then the flat top type like these came along which were all blue, and were more consistent.

Glaser actually made a Glaser "Black" for about a year in the late 80's / early 90's around the same time that Joe Zambone from Magsafe was making the Magsafe "Agent" which was supposedly low-level AP to basic Kevlar vests. I don't think they worked nearly as well as advertised though. Glaser didn't fool with the Black version for long. Here is a pic:










They weren't steel core or anything, they were just all resin & shot or just resin core or something. Meant to be super high velocity, while remaining at typical +P pressures.


----------

